# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > مكتب أ.د غنام محمد غنام >  بحث بعنوان "حقوق الإنسان في السجون" كاملاً

## د.شيماء عطاالله

*

حقوق الإنسان في السجون


دكتور
 غنام محمد غنام
أستاذ القانون الجنائي
وعميد كلية الحقوق – جامعة المنصورة (الأسبق)

للاطلاع على البحث افتح المرفق*
 :T W (23):

----------

